# Cell phone (smart phone) imate K-jam - PocketPC -Microsoft Windows Mobile V 5.0



## vigol (Dec 23, 2009)

is it possible to connect a imate K-jam - PocketPC -Microsoft Windows Mobile V 5.0 -- Cell Phone
to FeeBSD RELENG_7_0_0_RELEASE ?
I'm not consider Syncing , I just want to fetch files from Card Memory/Flash Memory 's phone to Desktop, (Some sort ot Storage accessing/Mounting)
--------------
Solution
The following link that mentioned by *Dru* solved the problem


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 24, 2009)

Most phones connected with wire are recognized as flash storage. It should work.....


----------



## Dru (Dec 24, 2009)

Ill be honest, I havent really checked into it, but I found this awhile back, and just saved the link, unsure if its even in ports.

I know you said you werent worried about syncing, but just thought Id mention it.

http://www.synce.org/moin/SynceInstallation/FreeBSD


----------



## vigol (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks killasmurf86 && Dru.
1-unfortunately, it's not recognize as a flash.
2-about synce utilities
those are ported to palm/synce-*, but they related to uipaq kernel module, it is compiled in GENERIC but not recognize in dmesg out!
neither ucom0.
I think I should compile new kernel based on RELENG_8_0 and then telling what happens.
There's a statement, that I don't know how handle it in compiling kernel :
You should add device's vid/pid to device table in uipaq source code and recompile driver.
(*for : If you see ugen device instead of ucom, then your device is not recognized by uipaq driver*)
thanks for any help.


----------



## vigol (Dec 24, 2009)

It's better to change my cell phone.
Is there any FreeBSD HCL on cell phone?


----------

